# Chụp lén Sao quên mặc nội y!!!



## Xinh (15 Tháng tám 2012)

Kendra Wilkinson quên mặc nội y khi đang dạo chơi tại Santa Monica.






Người đẹp Hollywood cũng thường xuyên “quên khuấy” việc dùng miếng dán hay silicon để che “nhũ hoa” của mình.










Nữ  diễn viên Aoi Sola trên thảm đỏ lễ bế mạc PiFan 2011. Cô “hồn nhiên”  không thèm mặc áo ngực hay tìm đến sự hỗ trợ tế nhị của miếng dán ngực ở  những nơi có hàng trăm ống kính máy ảnh và máy quay chĩa vào





Với những bộ cánh sexy thế này thì việc “khoe” vòng 1 sao cho đỡ phản cảm là điều nghệ sĩ nên chú ý.





Tuần  qua, ở showbiz Việt, người ”mở hàng” với mốt gây sốc nhất phải kể đến  ca sĩ Mai Khôi với 1001 trò mix trang phục vô cùng “quái”. Cô xuất hiện  trong chương trình thời trang “Fashion Boulevard 2″ ngày 19/7 vừa qua.





Không  chỉ gây sốc bởi mái tóc lạ, cách trang điểm của cô cũng gây hốt hoảng.  Phần đuôi mắt được tô vẽ cầu kỳ theo họa tiết tatto. Chiếc áo vàng mơ  hững hờ khoe eo thon và một phần hình xăm nơi thắt lưng. Nàng đã tiện  tay để luôn điện thoại vào cạp quần.





… cô còn “lăng xê” thêm mốt “thả rông” vòng 1.





Chuyện  “thả rông” đối với sao ngoại không còn quá mới. Tuy vậy, xét về khía  cạnh thuần phong mỹ tục, người đẹp Việt cần phải tế nhị hơn.





Cũng  trong chương trình thời trang này, hoa hậu đền Hùng – Giáng My cũng  khiến khán giả đau mắt với kiểu “thả rông” vòng 1, không thèm dùng miếng  dán ngực để lộ vết hằn ở ngực.






Mặc dù chọn bộ cánh màu xanh đẹp mắt nhưng người đẹp lại mất điểm bởi sự cẩu thả trong việc dùng nội y của mình.


----------

